# I did it!!!!  Finally...



## tolisamarie (Jan 10, 2018)

Today I bought the last item of clothing I needed from the marketplace, the bold check tee. (I finished getting all the furniture items long ago.) 

So unless/until they add more marketplace items, I have no reason to visit it again.


----------



## Ashariel (Jan 10, 2018)

Yay congratulations!!! I need that same shirt along with like 5 other shirts and dresses!!


----------



## Deathamabob (Jan 15, 2018)

Congratulations! I have 4 left.


----------

